# Question re: stool appearance following colonoscopy



## ashia (Jun 15, 2010)

I know this is a gross question -- sorry! -- but maybe one of you can help. This may be IBS related, maybe not, I don't know... I had my first colonoscopy 7 days ago and two polyps were removed, one rather large and flat, which required an extensive excision. My stools have been relatively speaking okay since then (within my usual IBS-D range), except that they seem to be covered in a kind of loose, dark green, mossy-like weird substance. For me this appearance and consistency is quite unusual. I sort of expected it to go away 2-3 days after the colonoscopy, but it hasn't yet. I'm wondering whether anybody else has had this experience after a colonoscopy or whether i should just chalk it all up to the weirdness of my IBS (the diagnosis of which has now, after the latest round of tests, been "confirmed" as post-infectious IBS-D). Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Lizzie87 (Jul 12, 2010)

ashia said:


> I know this is a gross question -- sorry! -- but maybe one of you can help. This may be IBS related, maybe not, I don't know... I had my first colonoscopy 7 days ago and two polyps were removed, one rather large and flat, which required an extensive excision. My stools have been relatively speaking okay since then (within my usual IBS-D range), except that they seem to be covered in a kind of loose, dark green, mossy-like weird substance. For me this appearance and consistency is quite unusual. I sort of expected it to go away 2-3 days after the colonoscopy, but it hasn't yet. I'm wondering whether anybody else has had this experience after a colonoscopy or whether i should just chalk it all up to the weirdness of my IBS (the diagnosis of which has now, after the latest round of tests, been "confirmed" as post-infectious IBS-D). Thanks for your thoughts.


I have had a colonoscopy and didnt have green stools following the procedure. Although, I have heard that bile in your stool (green stool) can be a gallbladdder issue. I hope it gets better!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Why not report this to your Dr and see what he/she thinks?


----------



## MrsS (Jul 29, 2010)

Are you taking iron tablets? These can give your stool a greenish tinge.


----------



## ashia (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi, thanks for your replies... I'm not taking iron and am also not eating a lot of green leafy vegetables at the moment. Had an ultrasound of my gallbladder not that long ago and both that and my pancreas tests were fine. Upper endoscopy also fine. So far the only thing that has been found has been the colon polyps, but supposedly those are unrelated to my recent GI symptoms.Unfortunately, my GI doctor is on vacation for the next several weeks, so no chance to ask him. I actually *feel* relatively okay, it's just that when my D comes out it has the consistency and color of loose green tea that's been stewing in water for a while. It comes out then literally disintegrates into the water. Very bizarre! At least it's not super sticky and gray anymore though -- that was my problem a couple of months back. Given that the "green tea" poop has continued 10 days past colonoscopy, it's probably safe to say it's unrelated to the procedure. I can't figure this stuff out! Do these symptoms sound familiar to anyone? Thanks again...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Stool starts out green (or yellow and liquid) and it changes color as the bacteria in the colon act on the color.You tend to flush out a lot of bacteria with a colonoscopy prep, so you just may not have enough bacteria to change up the color, especially if you are having diarrhea as that usually moves through faster than stool you had the time to get all the water out of it to turn it from liquid to solid.You might take a probiotic if you tolerate them (even though I don't think they do much of the color change, but I can't recall which groups do that off the top of my head) to see if that helps get you populated with bacteria that tend to sooth things and don't produce gas from carbs you eat.


----------



## ashia (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks very much Kathleen As always, a helpful explanation.I appreciate it, as I'm sure others do as well.


----------



## ashia (Jun 15, 2010)

Update: In case anyone else encounters similar symptoms at some point... I was able to get rid of the "green tea" type stool by pureeing my food for a few days. I figured if the problem was that food was not getting properly digested/broken down, then I could help it some at the point it goes into my mouth. So basically, I just put all my food in the blender. The next day my poop was brown. I've now gone back to eating "normally" (i.e., within my usual dietary restrictions) and things have stayed "normal" -- still D, but at least the color and consistency aren't quite so weird/out of range. Now if i could just get my D to calm down...calcium not working so far. I'm trying the IBS audio program now.


----------

